# to cry / weep



## adrianac

Hello I would like to know what is the diferent entre weep and cry.

Thank you de ante mano.

Moderator's note: several threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Reina140

They are the same, but weep is not used as commonly as cry


----------



## andym

'Weep' would be only used in connection with intense grief, while 'cry' might be intense, but might not.

'Weep' is more literary/formal; cry more conversational/everyday (but there are some expressions 'I could have wept' that are used in everyday speech).


----------



## adrianac

so, can i say she is weepping or she is crying is that the same?​


----------



## Reina140

She is weeping and She is crying . . . yeah they are the same for the most part and you will be understood.


----------



## andym

adrianac said:


> so, can i say she is weepping or she is crying is that the same?​


It depends on the context. If 'she'' had stubbed her toe then 'weeping' would normally be too strong.


----------



## adrianac

ummm i dont undertand well

can you give me two examples of weep and cry like sentences please i am confuse, ​


----------



## Outsider

"Weeping" implies perhaps a stronger emotional distress. "Crying" can be emotionally intense, but it may also be just a temporary reaction.

Furthermore, "crying" can also mean "shouting", whereas "weeping" implies quietness.


----------



## Reina140

Weepiing is emotional.  ej.  People weep at a funeral.

Crying can be caused by something emotional or physical.


----------



## adrianac

ok weep= cry strong 
-someone dead
-when a woman is crying because she can not feed her baby, she is weepping​


----------



## Outsider

If she's sitting in a corner, crying in despair, then she's weeping.

If she's pulling her hair and tearing her clothes, then she's crying.


----------



## Barbara S.

I think that "weeping" is quieter, more private, than crying. A person who is "weepy" is someone who cries easily. 
"I wept (or cried) when I learned he had died." 
"I cried when Bambi's mother was killed in the movie."
If in doubt, use "cry" as in "Don't cry for me, Argentina."


----------



## chat9998

I agree... a baby, for instance, would almost never be described as "weeping," even if it is crying a lot!  Weeping implies heavy crying, but also, emotional distress.  "He was so upset, he fell down to the ground and wept."  Cried, however, could also be used in this sentence.  Probably because the word "weep" in English is becoming less common!

Hope that helps,
Jeff


----------



## mrbilal87

Weeping for me gives the idea of grieving or mourning, while crying is more generic. However, I would agree with chat9998 that weeping is becoming increasing less common in English. You usually hear grieving, mourning and crying, rather than weeping. Weeping seems to be used more in literature than in everyday writing and conversation. 
Cheers!


----------



## Daddyo

To me, these words convey no difference in emotion, but in the actual action they describe: "to weep" is the actual leaking from the eyes, and "to cry" might involve weeping, but it is mostly to describe a noisy suffering. I think that's why you can say "I cry out to you", to mean that I'm calling you out loud.


----------



## Barbara S.

And there's the English expression "for crying out loud" which may translate as "por Dios". "For crying out loud, why don't you just do it and not make up excuses."


----------



## dv8

"weep" is far more emotional, expressing grief. daddyo, i would have said that both "weep" and "cry" can be tearless.


----------



## Daddyo

Matter of opinion, I guess, but "to weep" is actually defined as the action of shedding tears.


----------



## Barbara S.

Daddyo said:


> Matter of opinion, I guess, but "to weep" is actually defined as the action of shedding tears.



Yes, but babies don't weep and children are told that "big girls (boys) don't cry". When you hurt yourself you cry [with tears], you don't weep.


----------



## chat9998

The first definitions offered on dictionary.com are as follows:

1. to express grief, sorrow, or any overpowering emotion by shedding tears; shed tears; cry: _to weep for joy; to weep with rage. _

1. To shed (tears) as an expression of emotion: weep bitter tears of remorse. 

1. To express emotion, such as grief or sadness, by shedding tears

v : shed tears because of sadness, rage, or pain;
[/list]

I would say these are the most common uses in modern English; almost exclusively (but not entirely).

Hope that helps!
Jeff


----------



## peace&love

Hola me gustaría saber la diferencia entre cry y weep, ya que me aparecen las dos palabras juntas en una frase y por lo tanto cada una tiene un matiz diferente.

"I couldn't stop crying, more than weeping, really"

Supongo que en esa frase "weep" será un llanto más fuerte pero no estoy del todo segura

Thank you!!


----------



## pachanga7

Yo diría lo contrario, parece que aquí 'crying' refiere a un llanto más fuerte aunque no creo que sea una aceptación generalmente acordada.  

La diferencia verdadera como la percibo yo es del registro del palabra: weep es un término literario mientras cry es la palabra que usamos diariamente para decir la misma cosa.  

Saludos.


----------



## Pannadol

Es
_I couldn't stop crying, more like weeping, really  _???


Sí, tu traducción es más o menos correcto. 

_To cry_ es dar agua de los ojos - tu puedes _cry_ cuándo estás muy feliz, o muy triste. 
_To weep_ es hacer ruido (ohhh noooo) y estar muy muy muy triste. (mi español no es tan bueno explicarlo muy bien). Estarías gritando y llorando mucho, etcétera.


----------



## Smac

Creo que 'to cry' = echar lagrimas mientras que "to weep" significa, como dices, algo más fuerte y probalemente con más sonido.  Estoy de acuerdo con Pannadol.


----------



## pachanga7

Sí, Pannadol es correcto al decir que cry también se dice para cuando alguien no más está echando lágrimas, por ejemplo de alegría, pero yo sigo pensando que la diferencia principal entre las palabras es del registro: weep es formal, literario, mientras la palabra cry se usa veinte veces para cada uso de weep.   

La razón que no pienso que 'weep' es estrictamente hablando, el producir sonido o llorar más fuerte es porque me suenan bien estas frases:

She was weeping quietly in the corner. 
We heard sounds of loud weeping and wailing. 

En otras palabras, cuando tú quieres decir que fue un llanto fuerte, hay que precisarlo con 'loud weeping'--'weep' por sí sola no basta. Para que quede aún más claro debe añadirse 'wailing' lo que sí expresa la idea de un llanto fuerte y recio, y posiblemente sin lágrimas (es decir, 'wail' no refiere a lágrimas sino a sonidos fuertes de desesperación y tristeza.)

Además se puede 'weep quietly' pero, otra vez, hay que aclarar la manera de llorar, 'weep' por sí sola no lo expresa.   

El uso dado es ideosincrático, no de aceptación común, pero aún si no estén de acuerdo con lo anterior, miren la lógica de la frase: 

"I couldn't stop crying, more than weeping, really"

El autor indica que con 'cry' quiere decir que era algo más que 'weeping'.   Parece que por el registro literario el autor se confunde 'weep' con algo menos activo.   Por el contexto solamente, y no por la distinción confusa de términos, creo que quiere decir que estaba llorando pero físicamente, cuando el cuerpo sacude y tal. 

Cabe mencionar otra palabra útil que es 'sob.' Eso sí comunica la idea de 'sollozar' por sí sola.


----------



## peace&love

Muchas gracias!!

"I couldn't stop crying, more like weeping, really"

El problema es que en español no tenemos tantas palabras con tantos matices distintos. Supongo que lo que tengo que hacer es añadir algún adjetivo para conseguir darle ese matiz.
Entonces, cry: llorar & weep: llanto desconsolado  ??

De verdad que muchas gracias


----------



## pachanga7

sollozar
  llorar
  lloriquear
  lamentarse
  gemir
resoplar
sacudir   ..quizás...


Si es que Ud tiene que traducir la frase, es complicado porque el original tiene un error, a mi manera de entenderla.  Pero la idea parece ser que en vez de llorar de una manera sencilla y rápida, la persona se entregó a la emoción por un tiempo aunque no nos explica realmente bien la manera de llorar.  

cry = weep = llorar


----------



## pachanga7

Pensándolo más, lo de poner un adjetivo sí parece buena idea, sólo que el traductor entienda que se está forzando a inventar un poco. 

Saludos.


----------



## ThousandWinds

Bueno... Voy a dar mi opinion:

Yo creo q indistintamente del ruido q se haga... el concepto de "Weep" se usa para cuando alguien llora y esta muy triste o disgustado, en cambio "Cry" se usaria para cosas mas comunes...

Como ejemplo pondria: 
El/la enamorado/a q su pareja le ha dejado probablemente al llorar estaria "Weeping".
Pero el niño q llora pq le han vacunado y no le ha gustado pues estaria "Crying"

Por eso creo q el ruido q se haga es irrelevante.

y en la frase "I couldn't stop crying, more like weeping, really" Desde mi punto de vista entiendo q el q la dice quiere expresar q mas q un llanto normal llego a hacerse un llanto desconsolado.

Espero haber ayudado xD


----------



## Javituc

¿Cual es la diferencia de significado al español entre estas dos palabras?
Gracias.


----------



## pistakee

"to weep" and "to cry" both mean "llorar". 
Para mi "to weep" puede significar "llorar mucho" pero la verdad es que son sinónimos.


----------



## Vell Bruixot

Javituc said:


> ¿Cual es la diferencia de significado al español entre estas dos palabras?
> Gracias.



Significan lo mismo  pero "Weep" es más bien literario y formal, pero por lo menos en Canadá, en uso cotidiano, es "cry."


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

"Cry" can also be used to mean "to shout" (gritar), and is primarily about the sound, while to my mind, _weeping_ always requires that there be tears (lágrimas).


----------



## duvija

Sollozar, para 'wept'
Llorar, gritar, para 'cry'


----------



## Tazzler

La expliqué en otro hilo.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Efectivamente, el verbo _*weep*_ es de uso más bien literario (así lo marca por ejemplo el _Collins COBUILD Dictionary_).

Te copio algunos ejemplos recuperados del Wordbank (Collins Bank of English):



> Strong men know how to cry, Jim's father said; those who do not weep are dangerous.
> 
> I wept, for my family, for my stupid life and, most of all, for myself.
> 
> At her funeral, I wept and the grief moved through me, changed me and then left, to recur in ever less frequent, though never shallow, waves.
> 
> *Todos los ejemplos están marcados como BR Written*


Y algunos ejemplos más que se encuentran en la prensa:


> Nothing can conjure smiles and laughter from broken bodies . But amid the *weeping*  we can see emerging a people determined to set the power of hope  against the fearful claims of history ; a people who have made a choice  that the bombers would never understand ; a choice that is fundamentally  about good and evil.
> 
> << A hideous obscenity, but we must be calm and defeat these butchers. The bunch of lunatics responsible for Omagh cannot be allowed to drag us backwards. Fergal Keane. Monday, 17 August 1998.>>
> 
> A hideous obscenity, but we must be calm and defeat these butchers
> 
> It is thus inaccurate and insensitive to  state ` ... we need to stop treating them as if they lost their brain  and their earning potential while they *wept* at the graveside ". The majority are incapable of weeping at the graveside because they are paralysed with shock.
> 
> << Letter: Widows need more support because theirs is the greatest loss. Josephine Harpley. Sunday, 11 October 1998. >>
> 
> Letter: Widows need more support because theirs is the greatest loss


En español, tenemos el verbo *plañir* que también es de uso literario; sin embargo, me parece que _weep_ se puede traducir por *llorar *en la mayoría de los casos.

*Duvija*: Para mí 'sollozar' traduce la idea de _to sob_ más bien...


----------



## maktub

Hola!

Yo siempre había utilizado el verbo _cry_ para llorar, y ahora me encuentro con otra palabra que, al parecer, significa lo mismo: _weep _
¿Alguien puede decirme cuál es la diferencia? ¿Cuándo se ha de utilizar una u otra?

Gracias.


----------



## RocioVoluntad

Hola Maktub,

"Cry" es llorar, pero "weep" es más bien entre llorar y sollozar.  Se usa en casos más extremos que "cry".

Ojalá te ayude...


----------



## aztlaniano

"Weep" me parece un pelín más fino, más literario.
Bob Marley cuenta que "by the rivers of Babylon ... there we wept when we remembered Zion" y queda más bonito de "there we cried".

Otra cosa: "cry" tambien puede significar "gritar" o "grito", mientras que "weep" siempre es llorar.


----------



## maktub

Ok, por lo que veo la diferencia es casi inexistente, pero ahí están los matices.
Muchas gracias a los dos!


----------



## Galathil

Hay un verbo en Español, poético, muy poco usado que creo que denota algo muy semejante a llorar: "plañir". Lo he leído algunas veces, pero leyendo los posts me acordé y pensé que sería de ayuda publicarlo. 

SyC.


----------



## inib

"Plañir" sounds more like "to wail" to me. I think it suggests a heart-rendering, uncontrolled, mournful sound. You can actually weep silently.


----------

